# H&H Anniversary Kake



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

has anyone tried this marvelous tobacco yet. if you haven't you need to, especially you Vaper lovers out there. it is everything it says it is. great is all i can say and a job well done to Russ at pipesandcigars. mike


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I've more than tried it. It was the first tobacco I 'salted away' in mason jars, back in June. The first tobacco I fell for, so to speak, after returning to the pipe. The embarrassing part is, after smoking for a few months (since March) now, I'm getting a little more discerning in the tastes of various components of blends and have discovered that perique is _NOT_ on my list of favorites. So I should have no problem leaving those mason jars alone for a few years! Maybe by then I'll be ready to revisit the stuff and I'll fall in love with Anniversary Kake all over again...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I *LOVE *Anny Kake!


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not a big Perique guy but I love Anni Kake. The underlying sweetness counterbalances the spicy Perique making for a absolute delicious smoke.


----------



## Bigsky (Sep 12, 2009)

This is good to hear about Anniversary Kake,I have some coming in the mail.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

Bigsky said:


> This is good to hear about Anniversary Kake,I have some coming in the mail.


if you didnt order a pound you will


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

My first introduction into Virginians. I don't say VAPER cause i didn't notice the perique, i just noticed a toasty, delicious, chocolaty taste that i couldn't get enough of. Just make sure you DRY IT OUT :scared:


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Ya know, when I'm not smoking Anni Kake , I'm thinking about it. Can't get too much of this stuff. Haven't tried the Burley Kake yet cause I'm so addicted to AK but I'll get around to it soon. And then some Marble Kake and OH GOD IT NEVER ENDS!!!

At least I hope it doesn't!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I will vouch for the Marble Kake. It's a great smoke and an interesting format.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

After reading over these reviews, I pulled out a batch of Anni Kake I've been cellaring for just over a year. It was sublime!

Just a year of aging creates such a depth of flavor and smoothness. I'll be making another order soon, will probably get another pound to cellar. I'm trying to work my way up to having at least 3 years of age on the next consumable batch of Anni Kake in the cellar. Well worth the investment of time.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

I smoke it just about as fast as I buy it!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Sorry to dig up old post....*

This AM I tried a sample that Dave sent.....
I should have dried it out a little more...
Regardless, this move to the top of my next order.
I picked up a cocoa fruitiness that I really enjoyed...


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

Another great VAPER I can vouch for. I have 7lbs cellered, 4yrs and counting.........yum!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Put in an order about 3 days ago for 4lbs. I asked if they would keep them in the solid 2lb blocks they press them in so I can slice them to fit into mason jars with a modicum of disintegration.

I've had some with only 1 year of cellar time, and man, was it delicious! I'm thinking 3 years would be a good goal going forward.

Yay, Anni Kake!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I ended up getting a half pound to cellar, will see where this blend goes in a year


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Delicious stuff.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Great stuff and at a great price right now. I just put a lot in the cellar.


----------

